# Canada or Japan????



## pulce88 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello everybody i'm new in this forum,

i have one question for you....next year me and my friend's we want go or in Canada or in Japan...

which one is the best for find a really good powder?

I know in japan they dont have really steel mountain, but i know they have so much snow.

Thanks!!

:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

How long will you be going for? I had this dilemma a while back. Canada has way better terrain, Japan has way better snow.

We were able to get away for a month so we thought we would go to Canada as we are pretty much guaranteed powder days if over there for that long, plus the terrain is way better.

If i only had a week off, I would be going to Japan.


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Cost is big factor also, I go to Japan as its cheaper, I would love to go to Canada but its an extra $1000 for flights. Depends where you live.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Where do you normally ride, what kind of riding are you looking for? So many questions... Help US, help YOU. lol


----------



## NYTSNOW (Nov 27, 2012)

you answered your own question. Japan has the best POWWW.

canada has the terrain. but either way they'll be fun. japan has the extra factor of exploring a new culture. 

if you decide on JAPAN, come with us!!

NYT SNOW 2013 JAPAN TOUR
NYT SNOW 2013 JAPAN TOUR
NYT SNOW 2013 JAPAN TOUR

these go down every year.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Both have great snow.

Both get dumped with large _amounts_ of snow.

I think it comes down to what kind of terrain do you like/looking to ride?

Will you be riding in the backcountry or only riding resorts?

Where in Canada? Assuming Interior British Columbia? 

Where do you currently live? Is money an issue?

You can not go wrong with either.


----------



## EvilTwin (Jan 7, 2013)

I've been to Banff and boarded the big 3, we had a fair bit of snow while we were there but Japan has the best POW record by far.

Niseko in Japan averages at 12m of snow per YEAR! That's an epic proportion but I agree with WasatchMan, it totally depends on what terrain you want to ride and if you can financially afford it! 

I'm flying from the UK and it costs me around the same (Japan/Canada) if I book separately and avoid package deals. I'm returning to Banff this February, epic place and I highly recommend it! I've only been boarding since 2011 (had three trips so far, Banff, Les Arcs, Val Thorens) and I still don't think I'm near the right skill level for knee deep POW!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

EvilTwin said:


> Niseko in Japan averages at 12m of snow per YEAR! That's an epic proportion but I agree with WasatchMan, it totally depends on what terrain you want to ride and if you can financially afford it!
> 
> I'm flying from the UK and it costs me around the same (Japan/Canada) if I book separately and avoid package deals. I'm returning to Banff this February, epic place and I highly recommend it! I've only been boarding since 2011 (had three trips so far, Banff, Les Arcs, Val Thorens) and I still don't think I'm near the right skill level for knee deep POW!


Actually if wikipedia is right (it never is but oh well), then Mount Baker has the highest average snowfall at 16m+ and set a record of 29 m about 14 years ago: Mt. Baker Ski Area - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Revelstoke gets 12m a year... Revelstoke Mountain Resort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And Fernie isn't bad at 9m a year or so...

Next time you come to Calgary try Fernie, Kicking Horse, Castle mountain, etc. Not saying the "Big 3" aren't good, but there are bigger, better with more snow if you get outside of the Banff area by only a couple hours at most. :yahoo:


----------



## EvilTwin (Jan 7, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Next time you come to Calgary try Fernie, Kicking Horse, Castle mountain, etc. Not saying the "Big 3" aren't good, but there are bigger, better with more snow if you get outside of the Banff area by only a couple hours at most. :yahoo:


Heard good things about Kicking Horse, given we are on foot with no rental car is it easy to get from Banff to there? Also what kinda costs would we be looking at? Given we've already brought a tri pass I'd have to do some serious selling to my friend to get him to buy in to it when he's moaned at paying 1K for what we have now!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

EvilTwin said:


> Heard good things about Kicking Horse, given we are on foot with no rental car is it easy to get from Banff to there? Also what kinda costs would we be looking at? Given we've already brought a tri pass I'd have to do some serious selling to my friend to get him to buy in to it when he's moaned at paying 1K for what we have now!


I'm sure there are buses available to Kicking Horse, Revelstoke, Fernie, etc. Wouldn't be a day trip though you'd want to do a couple days.

Passes are available at Costco near the airport in Calgary, although if you're 100% on public trans you may be shit out of luck...


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Powder express bus takes you from banff to kicking horse.

90 bucks per person and includes lift ticket.


----------



## pulce88 (Jan 8, 2013)

hello sorry if i didnt answer before but i was busy....i'm from italy and i found a ticket for canada cost 700 dollar!!!

we are going to stay only one week and we are going to roger pass for backcountry, because fly to japan was like more then 1000 dollar....


----------

